# All round 24" monitor



## bangboy90 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys, i need your suggestion.
i'm looking to buy a new monitor and i don't understand which one to pick.

I will use it like 8 hours+ a day, 40% gaming, 30% internet/youtube/film, 30% photos.
It will be driven by a Geforce gtx580

i was thinking about the benq gw2460 or the gw2460hm (didn't understand the difference between the 2)
http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/...specifications

what do u think about it ?other models ?suggestion ?

another question: i'm planning of upgrading it to a triple monitor setup as soon as i buy a second gtx580, if i want smaler screen as wings is the 17" or the 19" the ones that fits best with a 24" middle screen ?

thanks


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a selection to choose from:

http://modculture.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/07/20/keracolor.jpg

"all round" you said.


----------



## bangboy90 (Nov 27, 2012)

ahahah best answer !


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2012)

As for the two:

The HM, is a hdmi set up with headphone jack and line in... Me personally.. I love my Viewsonic 24in led monitor 

As for the 2nd question

I would, if I was going smaller screens, grab the 19's and panel view both. That way whatever you are looking at, via web, chat, will be to the side, of you and taking up less space.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

My vote is Dell U2412M. IPS, so excellent for photos and such, decent for gaming too. There's quite a few TPU members with this monitor now, haven't heard a single bad thing about it.

Low power usage too, better than some older or off-brand IPS panels. My 3008WFP uses 250W...this one uses 24W.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> My vote is Dell U2412M. IPS, so excellent for photos and such, decent for gaming too. There's quite a few TPU members with this monitor now, haven't heard a single bad thing about it.
> 
> Low power usage too, better than some older or off-brand IPS panels. My 3008WFP uses 250W...this one uses 24W.



A few here in the office, they are great.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/549457/Dell-UltraSharp-U2412M-24-LED-LCD/

$320


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> A few here in the office, they are great.
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/549457/Dell-UltraSharp-U2412M-24-LED-LCD/
> 
> $320



They can often be found on sale for $289. I got mine for $279 or $269...cannot remember which.

I have three now...one for my older son, and two for me, although my oldest daughter will get the third soon.

I'm even amazed at how light they are... I really like these monitors. Really. 

$299 at Newegg:

Dell UltraSharp U2412M Black IPS Panel 24" 8ms Piv...

$249 in Canada:

http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...e_bnrank=1&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch


----------



## bangboy90 (Nov 27, 2012)

thx for the replies but i don't know if the gamer in me wants to go with an IPS pannel. 
not that i have to do pro gaming or etournaments but when i play i like to play some FPS and i know that IPS pannels are not indicated for this.
on the other hand when i play with my photos or watch a movie i don't want the immage quality of a TN pannel, not that i don't like the one that i have (samsung t220hd) but i want to go further. thats why i've thought about this "new" VA monitors (new for me) !

why the benq ?just because i've read the news last week 

so do u think i'm doing it right or will TN or IPS fit for me ?
any other VA monitor suggestion ?


----------



## erocker (Nov 27, 2012)

I use my home computer for about 80% gaming and I use an IPS monitor. After using an IPS monitor for some time I find no reason NOT to use an IPS monitor for gaming. They are superior to TN panels. There is no ghosting, no input lag, no issues.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

bangboy90 said:


> IPS pannels are not indicated for this.



Used to be that way, but current technology is much different. That's why I mentioned that many here @ TPU have one, since most users here play games fairly often it seems.

I wondered about that as well, since I started with IPS with 3007WFP, and although many reviews indicated this monitor induced heavy lag, I found the revision that I got, with different specs, had no issues at all, since there is no scaler built into the panel.

It eventually developed problems, and Dell replaced with the 3008WFP. This monitor... it did induce a bit of noticeable lag, by only when compared to the 3007..my other TN panels were actually worse.

Now, these U2412M, they are very cheap.. they are not the high-end IPS models. they do not do 10-bit color, and do not have built-in scaling hardware, so do not pose those "lag" issues. The higher-model 10-bit IPS panels have S-Video, component, VGA, 2xDVI, HDMI, DisplayPort... and have scaling hardware because of the S-video and component, and those models do have a bit of lag, but not much, since tech in that department has advanced as well.

So, today, you get really good 60 Hz IPS, and 120 HZ TN panels, where before it was laggy IPS, and 60 Hz TN. If you can afford IPS..DO IT!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2012)

even my LG 226V is a capable gaming monitor for a lower priced IPS screen.  Very happy with it for over 6 months


----------



## bangboy90 (Nov 27, 2012)

uhm, seems i have to look at some IPS monitors now. but still i'm not totaly convinced 
other good ips monitor apart from the U2412M ?


----------



## jgunning (Nov 27, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> even my LG 226V is a capable gaming monitor for a lower priced IPS screen.  Very happy with it for over 6 months



Agree!!LG monitors ftw 

Had mine for 3 years now and i reckon its one of the best buys i ever made!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

bangboy90 said:


> uhm, seems i have to look at some IPS monitors now. but still i'm not totaly convinced
> other good ips monitor apart from the U2412M ?



I don't myself. I am hooked with Dell, since they have awesome warranty locally, and ZERO dead pixel policy on UltraSharp panels.


Be warned though...once you go IPS...you'll never go back.


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 27, 2012)

I use this one mainly for gaming and so far have no problems, and if i was to upgrade i would go for Samsung again.

24” Samsung SM2433BW Black Widescreen LCD, 1920x1200


----------

